# Which is best heatmat size for a 2ft viv?



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

I will be getting a 2ft viv with a corn snake in a couple of weeks time and was wondering the best heat mat size required as I have been given conflicting advice by a few different shops.

One said 1/2 size of viv
one said 1/3 size of viv
one said a 4x5 (4 watt) mat
one said a 6x11 (7 watt) mat
the final said an 11x11(12 watt) mat

So I'm conused whats best to say the least!

Obviously I will be using a thermostat to control it.

I will be using aspen as a substrate



Any help would be gratefully received!

Thanks in advance guys and gals


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

11x11 or a 16x11


----------



## ViPeR'' (Mar 10, 2011)

darkwing said:


> I will be getting a 2ft viv with a corn snake in a couple of weeks time and was wondering the best heat mat size required as I have been given conflicting advice by a few different shops.
> 
> One said 1/2 size of viv
> one said 1/3 size of viv
> ...


11x11


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help a 11x11 it is then!


----------

